# New to Tropheus - Asking opinions on my setup



## Jim Lepage (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm new here and want to learn as more as possible about Cichlids (mostly Tropheus) before having them in my tank.

I have a big saltwater background, over 10 years, several tanks, owned a saltwater shop for a couple years, etc.

My girlfriend recently lost her passion for saltwater and being the only one in our couple loving it is not really fun so we decided to sell all our livestock.

I didn't want to completly quit the hobby so I dealed for switching our existing tank to freshwater.

So here I am with an explanation of my setup to see if it's good for Tropheus.

Main tank:

-40''x30''x17'' shallow tank, starphire glass, herbie overflow, hidden return
-Limestone and Caribsea gravel or sand to maintain high ph
-Driftwood

Lighting:

-Ecotech Radion LED light (fully controllable)
-10K bulb on sump for healty plants

Flow:

-2x Tunze Nanostream 6055 controlled by a GHL Profilux
-Return from sump

Filtration:

-24''x24''x12'' sump with different sections: filtration floss, filtration sponges, bio media or bioballs, miracle mud, Java fern. 
-Eheim Compact 2000 return pump

Control:

-GHL Profilux controlling current pumps, Auto top-off, sump light, etc.

I'm planning to cycle the setup at least 2 months before adding Tropheus to let the time to the Java fern to build up a little bit.

I'd now like to have your opinions on our setup.

Is there something to change/modify ? 
How much fish should we add ? 
Can I put other nice fish with the Tropheus ?

Thank you !!!


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

In my opinion, the tank simply doesn't have enough length to adequately house Tropheus.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

You would be alright with a small group for awhile, long term probably not..


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd do a huge group of Demasoni and Labs, or Saulosi in the tank. They are smaller than Tropheus, like larger groups like Tropheus, and still fetch a few more $ than other mbuna ,if you want to breed. IMO, it's a bit small for a Tropheus group.


----------



## Jim Lepage (May 8, 2014)

Thanks guys but other than the number of fish, is my setup ok ?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Interesting tank size, are the dimensions listed by L x W x H?

I have not heard of using Miracle Mud in a freshwater tank before so can't advise on that product.

I would not count on a substrate to help maintain proper pH or alkalinity. Do you know what your tap (source) water parameters are now?

Have you used this sump and equipment before with this particular tank? Just asking if it worked before as a saltwater setup.


----------



## Jim Lepage (May 8, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Interesting tank size, are the dimensions listed by L x W x H?
> 
> I have not heard of using Miracle Mud in a freshwater tank before so can't advise on that product.
> 
> ...


Yup, here's a picture from when my stand wasn't finish.










I don't know my parameters yet, I'm finishing to empty my tank of salt water at the moment but I sure will shop for a good test kit.

Here's the substrat I'm talking about:

http://www.caribsea.com/caribsea/itempa ... chlid.html


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

For what it's worth, a friend who has kept Tropheus, for over 25 years, for fun and profit. Never played with water chemistry and used the tap water at around pH 7.4 with great results.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Jim Lepage said:


> Thanks guys but other than the number of fish, is my setup ok ?


Not for Tropheus IMO, as said by others, the tank isn't big enough.
I do think it would be a nice tank for some xeno papilios, Tembwe II or cherry princess though.


----------



## Jim Lepage (May 8, 2014)

Ok so what about Cichlids from Malawi lake ?


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I would personally say go for the tropheus if that is what you want (of course assuming that you are willing to begin your cichlid experience with a non-beginner fish like tropheus, demasoni, or the like).

I believe people jump on non-standard tank dimensions all too quickly, claiming if it isn't the 75 gallon (etc., etc.) footprint that we know and love, it simply won't do. Logic would say, however, that a tank this size would actually offer more room to spread out of these fish than the typically recommended 75 gallon starter tank, especially if aquascaped properly. The maximum run in a 75 gallon tank is just over 51" (check my algebra), and this tank has a max run of 50" - along with a significantly larger footprint (1200 square inches vs. 864 square inches).

Beyond the math, our group of duboisi are doing fantastic in a 75, and I have seen several 55 gallon tropheus tanks that were quite successful.

Also, my $.02, tropheus make for a much nicer tank if you're only going to keep one aquarium. Just my thoughts though 

Gorgeous tank either way!


----------



## Jim Lepage (May 8, 2014)

jcabage said:


> I would personally say go for the tropheus if that is what you want (of course assuming that you are willing to begin your cichlid experience with a non-beginner fish like tropheus, demasoni, or the like).
> 
> I believe people jump on non-standard tank dimensions all too quickly, claiming if it isn't the 75 gallon (etc., etc.) footprint that we know and love, it simply won't do. Logic would say, however, that a tank this size would actually offer more room to spread out of these fish than the typically recommended 75 gallon starter tank, especially if aquascaped properly. The maximum run in a 75 gallon tank is just over 51" (check my algebra), and this tank has a max run of 50" - along with a significantly larger footprint (1200 square inches vs. 864 square inches).
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving your opinion. FInally someone who can see my tank has a nice footprint ! IMO it's way better than a 48x12 tank. The fish have plenty of space in a shallow tank.

How much Tropheus do you have in your 75g ?

I think I can add about the same number in my 88g.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

After seeing the tank and where the dimensions are I think you can do tropheus in there, I would start with a group of 20 or 25 what species you thinking about.. There is a guy with a colony of canary cheeks on the site I PMd you about at a killer price. They would look awesome in there..

This is his video of the ones he is selling 30 for like 250.00 Might be worth checking out!! Noticed you were in Quebec not sure he will ship there but ya never know..


----------



## Jim Lepage (May 8, 2014)

I talked with a local guy who has Tropheus and he told me to not go over 15 in my 88g tank. I'm starting to be a little confused by all those mismatching opinions. :?

For now, what I know:

-vegetable food only
-strong flow
-never move aquascape
-high ph (about 8 )
-good water quality
-always have Metro+ at home

I tried to register on Trophs.com. It didn't work so I contacted them via email without any reply. I tried back a couple days after and apparently my email address is banished from their website, weird...


----------



## phishman2001 (Apr 12, 2013)

I would keep 15 to 20 in that tank. Keep all the same varient. Ph around 8. Water chages @ 25 to 30% every 7 to 10 days. Feed a good qhality Veggie or sprilina flake. I feed Kens Troph lovers and also Kens Veggie flakes. Also NLS Thera A and Veggie wafers. I use Caribea Sea Seaflor grade substrate.. Start with some F1 Trophs.. a small rock pile on each end of the tank. I keep Red Rainbows, Bemba, and Green Murago. I have also kept Duboisi and Red Ndole. Trophs are easy. I kept a group of 8 in a 3' 40 gallon tank once. They were fine. Good luck. I could hook you up with some Bemba fry if you live antwhere near Cleveland.


----------



## phishman2001 (Apr 12, 2013)

I would keep 15 to 20 in that tank. Keep all the same varient. Ph around 8. Water chages @ 25 to 30% every 7 to 10 days. Feed a good qhality Veggie or sprilina flake. I feed Kens Troph lovers and also Kens Veggie flakes. Also NLS Thera A and Veggie wafers. I use Caribea Sea Seaflor grade substrate.. Start with some F1 Trophs.. a small rock pile on each end of the tank. I keep Red Rainbows, Bemba, and Green Murago. I have also kept Duboisi and Red Ndole. Trophs are easy. I kept a group of 8 in a 3' 40 gallon tank once. They were fine. Good luck. I could hook you up with some Bemba fry if you live antwhere near Cleveland.


----------



## rickafra1 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have had a group of 21 5 inch or so tropheus in a 90 gallon 48 l 18 w 25 h and they breed all the time. I have had them this way for all most 4 years with no problems. once a month I take out all the rocks and pick out the fry. I do water changes once a week with tap water half the tank. I feed NLS cichlid pellets 2 times a day not a lot. I have 2 corner filters and 2 sponge filters. and they are doing great. I think you should go for it. Rick


----------



## Jim Lepage (May 8, 2014)

Awesome !

I'm looking at MarinePure at the moment as my bio filtration. This stuff seems nice. I'm planning to add three 8x8x1 blocks between my sump baffles. I'll add standard filtration foam between my other baffles and Java Fern in the middle section.

http://www.cermedia.com/marinepure.php


----------

